# Ritaj DIP



## hitham (Apr 27, 2014)

how is Ritag at DIP Dubai? is it a good place to rent or buy a flat?
any one has a price references for renting or buying?
how is the facilities in this area?


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

hitham said:


> how is Ritag at DIP Dubai? is it a good place to rent or buy a flat?
> any one has a price references for renting or buying?
> how is the facilities in this area?


You might want to post this on the Dubai forum you may get a better reply


----------

